
Access USB devices on the Web - plurby
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/03/access-usb-devices-on-the-web
======
jepler
This design is just broken, because if I buy a device that is enabled for this
functionality there's no way for me (wearing the hat of a developer or an end
user) to replace the web half with something else of my own choosing. Even if
that website burns down, falls over, sinks into the swamp, and is purchased by
scammers, nope, I can't make a substitute website that can work with the
device I purchased.

